# Oh, the tragedy...



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

Last week my '08 6.x madone was dealt a treacherous under-handed blow. Long story short, the chain got caught between the jockey pulley of my Force derailleur and the cage and the derailleur wrapped itself around the cassette, snapping the cage in half and bending the hanger about 30 degrees inward (enough for the hanger to be rubbing on my 12t cog) and opening the dropout a bit.

No real moral to this story, other than if you suspect your hanger is slightly twisted, don't put off getting it bent back. Not looking forward to the bill for this repair. Maybe they will be able to replace the dropout with the replaceable hanger style...

On a happier note, Trek replaced my '09 9.9 ssl Top Fuel frame! As far as I can tell a rock must have kicked up from the ft. tire and hit the down-tube near the bb, causing the beginning of a crack. I had never crashed it, but I know there were a few times in races where I heard things hitting the down tube on descents. Win some, lose some...


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

sorry to hear about your bike


----------



## brentley (Jul 20, 2008)

Good news and bad news

Good news is that you don't have to buy a new frame.

Bad news is that it will cost you $85 or so to get the hanger replaced and it will still not be a replaclable hanger type.

The 85 is the trek charge, you still have to strip and ship your bike which is another charge depending on what your shop charges. 

My madone and your madone may meet at trek as my 5 series is currently getting this done (which is why I know the details).


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow! That's better than I figured! I'll be stripping and shipping it myself, so that cost will pretty minimal.
I was preparing myself for the worst...


----------



## brentley (Jul 20, 2008)

you may have to go through a trek dealer to do this.

Check your BB bearings while you are doing the stripping. since the bike will be apart you may want to replace them. Mine were pretty crunchy (according to the guy at the LBS) on the drive side so I am going to replace them.

It does take a while to do this once the bike gets to trek.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

I never did understand the reseasoning behind carbon fiber mountain bikes.


----------



## brentley (Jul 20, 2008)

The Weasel said:


> I never did understand the reseasoning behind carbon fiber mountain bikes.


Madones are Road bikes,

But I think that with the way that carbon has evolved (and the the ability to do custom work with resins) Mt bikes that are light make sense. Look at Ibis and some of the other custom makers for awesome carbon Mt Bikes.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

brentley said:


> Madones are Road bikes,


Yes, but Top Fuels 9.9SSLs are mountain bikes. If a flinging rock cracked his frame, I hope the guy doesn't crash much.


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

*Carbon mtbs...*



The Weasel said:


> I never did understand the reseasoning behind carbon fiber mountain bikes.


Well, probably not the right forum to get into a steel vs. al vs. ti vs. carbon debate for mtbs, but I've had everything but ti and can say that for xc racing nothing else I've ridden comes close to the weight and ride quality of the Top Fuel. Couple that with a great warranty and a strong product-driven company like Trek and I look at it as a win-win situation. 

Carbon is pretty darn tough now, and it's just getting better every year. I recognize your concern and I have a similar stick-in-the-mud point of view on my cx bikes. They're all steel and I abuse them much more than my mtb. Someday maybe I'll try out a carbon cx, but I'll probably do alum first...

Cheers!


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

*Update!*

Just got the happy news that after viewing pics of the frame at the shop where I purchased it, Trek decided to warranty the frame. Not for the dropout, but because there were some paint cracks at the bb that they didn't like. These were non-structural (I had already noticed and noted them) but apparantly they didn't like the idea of doing a repair on a bike only to return it with cracks still visible in it.

Long story short, there is a new 2010 6.x frame in my future! In blue.

Probably won't have the frame back from the shop for a bit, but that's fine since it's my dry-condition race/training bike and we don't normally see dry conditions here in the PNW for several months...


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

What a fine company Trek is. You're going to make us jealous with that new Madone. I would think long and hard before putting Sram back on there. Regardless of some minor criticisms on the new DA, it is an order of magnitude better than my Sram Red equipped bike. Make that two orders of magnitude.


----------

